# I bought another car.....



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

and it's not a Nissan. 

http://www.wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


Wife and I decided we wanted a convertable. Fair weather car with good all around performance right out of the box. ANyway, it's a blast to drive. 


Don't worry, I haven't completely jumped ship. The 200 is still getting the turbo!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car, good luck with it!!!!!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

good choice!!! i love that car, have fun with it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That is awesome Wes. That is the only convertible thats alright in my book, that car is sweet!! I hope you and "the wife" enjoy it.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice! I would take it to the track


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I love the S2000. I think its the one of the best cars honda ever made. Along side the NSX and the Integra Type R.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride! Didn't that used to belong to a fellow member of Medium?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

wes...... when you get your turbo install and all that good stuff.. ohwait.. nevermind


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Nice ride! Didn't that used to belong to a fellow member of Medium? *


Yes it did, he sold it to me. 

As for the track. It will see autocross action next Monday, should be fun. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

wes said:


> *
> Yes it did, he sold it to me.
> 
> As for the track. It will see autocross action next Monday, should be fun.
> ...


Tight, those cars kick ass in BS class!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

very purty vehicle!

hm- but you know- they do have the 240sx convertibles;-)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*OMG !!*

oh man oh man oh man!!!! you bought my dream car!!! ( well one of them).. I LOVE THAT CAR !!!! AND YOU BOUGHT IT IN MY FAVORITE COLOR !! OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN !!!! CAN I TEST DRIVE IT PLEEEEEAAAAAAAAASE?!!!!!!


----------

